# Looking for a new squonk mod - who has stock?



## Chukin'Vape (10/10/17)

Hi All, I need a new squonk mod - what stock have you got available right now, regulated or unregulated.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Hi All, I need a new squonk mod - what stock have you got available right now, regulated or unregulated.


I have the CoppervapeBF Mod here

Available in Silver, Black and Solid Brass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have the CoppervapeBF Mod here
> 
> Available in Silver, Black and Solid Brass


Does it take a 22 or 24mm attie?


----------



## BumbleBee (10/10/17)

Paul33 said:


> Does it take a 22 or 24mm attie?


They're good for up to 25mm. Here is a 24mm Dead Rabbit sitting quite comfortably on the Coppervape...

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------

